# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  برنامه برای بازی mw3

## kaveh11

سلام

یک سوال داشتم

برنامه ای یا فایلی می خوام که بشه از صفحه کامپتیر پلیر ها عکس بگیره.
یعنی یک کنترل پنل داشته باشه. و افرادی که اون فایل دارن نشون بده.
این برنامه برای جلوگیری از هک در بازی می خواستم.
می خواستم بدونم شدنی است ؟ 
مثلا با کانکت شدن پلیر ها به سرور این فایل در بازی اونها ذخیره بشه .(نمیدونم امکانش هست یا خیر)
اساتید یک راهنمایی می کنید؟

----------

